
Office workers in China organise a rare online labour movement - NelsonMinar
https://www.economist.com/china/2019/04/20/office-workers-in-china-organise-a-rare-online-labour-movement
======
_bxg1
It's ironic that China proclaims itself as communist but works so hard to
suppress things like... you know... labor movements.

~~~
mc32
That’s how they’ve operated in eastern bloc countries. The workers’ unions
were controlled by the party. They were not free to protest, etc. They were
there to coopt the workers, essentially.

